# Get moused to work on iBook G4



## tingo (Nov 25, 2011)

How do I get moused working on a iBook G4?
The touchpad is detected in dmesg:

```
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ums0: <vendor 0x05ac product 0x1000, class 0/0, rev 2.00/19.65, addr 2> on usbus0
ums0: 5 buttons and [XY] coordinates ID=0
ugen0.3: <Apple Computer> at usbus0
atp0: <Touchpad> on usbus0
```
and moused is started:

```
root@kg-ibook# ps ax | grep moused
 1380  ??  Is    0:00.00 /usr/sbin/moused -p /dev/ums0 -t auto -I /var/run/moused.ums0.pid
 2170   0  R+    0:00.00 grep moused
```
and the mouse pointer shows up on (in?) the console, but it doesn't work. 
I'm running FreeBSD 9.0-RC2:

```
root@kg-ibook# uname -a
FreeBSD kg-ibook.kg4.no 9.0-RC2 FreeBSD 9.0-RC2 #0: Mon Nov 14 08:04:49 UTC 2011
     marcel@xserve.lan.xcllnt.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  powerpc
```


----------



## tingo (Dec 17, 2011)

Apparently the USB thing doesn't wok, you have to used the /dev/atp0 device. Easy enough, just put these lines in /etc/rc.conf:

```
moused_enable="YES"
moused_port="/dev/atp0"
```
Solved.


----------



## brini (Oct 23, 2013)

Has anyone tried this for 9.2-RELEASE on a PowerBook G4 (6,8)?
Running the following command freezes the machine:

`moused -p /dev/atp0 -t auto`

The device atp0 exists under /dev.


----------



## vongrippen (Oct 28, 2013)

It freezes my PowerBook 6,8 as well. Don't guess you've stumbled onto a solution?


----------

